# help in writing CDR for civil engineer



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all!
i am new to this forum but i must say it has been really helpful in making my mind clear about the immigration thing. 
hubby n i are intending to apply for Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
we are from pakistan and my hubby has done masters in civil engineering from Trinity College, Dublin, Ireland.
i wanted help in writing the CDR for his skills assesssment via engineers australia.
if anyone of u could send me a sample CDR.. of the career episodes atleast. it can be of any sort, i just want to know what we have written is okay or not. we wont copy for sure and just want to have an idea.
plus, what do u guys suggest, should we get an agent for all the paperwork or should we do it ourselves?
any sort of help will be greatly appreciated.
thanks in advance!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You could try here Yas.ho, I've never used this site so can't recommend it to you. If they start asking for money walk away.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

p.s. do it yourself.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks but i cant even open the site.. 
and yeah we r thinking to do it ourselves.. lets hope we dont get any bumps on the way..


----------



## sajeny (Jun 8, 2013)

*CDR sample for professional Structural Engineer*

Hello guys! 

Can anyone help me with some CDR samples of professional Structural Engineer? I have 3+ years experience in Structural analysis and design of buildings. I am having some problem while attempting to write those career episodes. I am done reading the booklet for Engineers Australia.

Can anyone help me on this issue?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

sajeny said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Can anyone help me with some CDR samples of professional Structural Engineer? I have 3+ years experience in Structural analysis and design of buildings. I am having some problem while attempting to write those career episodes. I am done reading the booklet for Engineers Australia.
> 
> Can anyone help me on this issue?


Can you be a bit specific as to what kind of problems you are facing exactly? I have based all of my career episodes on structural engineering works.


----------



## wahid42364 (Jan 9, 2016)

I am structural design engineer and prospective Australian immigrant. I have read few CDRs but for civil engineers but wont be able to find any CDR specifically for structural engineer. Can anybody help me in this regard? I just want to have an idea that what sort of data i need to include in the CDR. Should I add results from the softwares? 
Thanks


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Structural Engineer here! PM me your email address, i should be able to help you.



sajeny said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Can anyone help me with some CDR samples of professional Structural Engineer? I have 3+ years experience in Structural analysis and design of buildings. I am having some problem while attempting to write those career episodes. I am done reading the booklet for Engineers Australia.
> 
> Can anyone help me on this issue?


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Results from software is absolutely not required (in fact, its advised not to include them). Focus should be on your contributions to project showcasing the application of engineering skills in solving tough technical problems. 




wahid42364 said:


> I am structural design engineer and prospective Australian immigrant. I have read few CDRs but for civil engineers but wont be able to find any CDR specifically for structural engineer. Can anybody help me in this regard? I just want to have an idea that what sort of data i need to include in the CDR. Should I add results from the softwares?
> Thanks


----------



## lemine (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anyone provide examples of CDR report. I have graduated as civil engineer, and been working for 2 years. If anyone can help to give example reports or direction that would be helpful. PM me if you can help.

By the way, is it true that you have to also include projects done in university?

Lemine


----------



## ozmotix (Oct 1, 2015)

hello fellow civil engineers 

I know in the beginning it seems very complex but it really is not. Just read the msa_booklet provided by EA very very carefully. Describe the problem, talk about how you personally solved it and then what you learned from your experience. Also when writing the summary statement you can go back to the episodes and add the missing points. Once you get your head around it and sit down to write, it doesnt take that long. Dont forget the CDR has to be completely your own work!


----------



## wahid42364 (Jan 9, 2016)

faroutsam said:


> Results from software is absolutely not required (in fact, its advised not to include them). Focus should be on your contributions to project showcasing the application of engineering skills in solving tough technical problems.


Thanks faroutsam! As I see from your profile you are already in Australia! So can you please send me your one CDR episode just to get an idea. (xxxxxxxxxx)
I have already drafted my CDR episode ; one based on my final degree design project and two projects I worked on.
I can assure you I will not copy anything from you CDR. I just want to see how the CDR of successful candidate looks like! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Please do not share personal information, such as email addresses and other contact info, through the forum. If you wish to contact another user directly, use the private message facility. You will be able to send and receive PMs after you have made at least 5 genuine posts.

Thanks.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

i'm still in India only. PM me your email id. 




wahid42364 said:


> Thanks faroutsam! As I see from your profile you are already in Australia! So can you please send me your one CDR episode just to get an idea. (xxxxxxxxxx)
> I have already drafted my CDR episode ; one based on my final degree design project and two projects I worked on.
> I can assure you I will not copy anything from you CDR. I just want to see how the CDR of successful candidate looks like!
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## wahid42364 (Jan 9, 2016)

ozbound12 said:


> Please do not share personal information, such as email addresses and other contact info, through the forum. If you wish to contact another user directly, use the private message facility. You will be able to send and receive PMs after you have made at least 5 genuine posts.
> 
> Thanks.


Okay ! I am sorry! actually i am new to this forum and doesnt know the rules and regulations of the forum.


----------



## wahid42364 (Jan 9, 2016)

And I would like to have an idea regarding the minimum points for getting invitation for a structural design engineer? is australia really in need of structural design engineers?


----------



## wahid42364 (Jan 9, 2016)

And I have been designing building/structures using american codes so do you think it wont be problem for me in finding job because of design practices?


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

It will take some time getting used to Australian standards and practices. There is definitely some struggle involved but if you are persistent you will make it. 

Regarding points, it is nothing specific to structural design engineer. You will need 60 point in EOI for you to qualify for invitation. Your civil engineering degree will get you 15 points and experience can get you 5 to 15 points. 



wahid42364 said:


> And I have been designing building/structures using american codes so do you think it wont be problem for me in finding job because of design practices?


----------



## bluesmoon (Jan 30, 2016)

HI,

I am writing my CDR for civil-structural engineering.

Please share if you have written already.

Coming to documents to be submitted? 
offer letter and Relieving letter from the company is enough, or we need to submit any other documents.

EA will contact the employer?


----------



## bluesmoon (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

I am drafting my CDR for Structural Engineer.

Could you Please share.


----------



## bluesmoon (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi 
I hope you have granted the visa , could you please your expériences While writing CDR .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluesmoon (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi fellow Structural Engineers
I started to prepare my CPD for EA , but i am little confused about how to prepare ,
is there is any template of format i have to follow? and if any one can provide my just with any CPD as reference 

Thanks for all


----------



## iphone12 (Sep 5, 2016)

faroutsam said:


> Results from software is absolutely not required (in fact, its advised not to include them). Focus should be on your contributions to project showcasing the application of engineering skills in solving tough technical problems.


hey faroutsam can you please give me your contact details. m also applying for the same visa and i have the same qualifications]


----------



## NasGil (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Faroutsam, thanks for info about this



faroutsam said:


> Results from software is absolutely not required (in fact, its advised not to include them). Focus should be on your contributions to project showcasing the application of engineering skills in solving tough technical problems.


----------



## NasGil (Apr 6, 2011)

Noticed EA is asking Civil Engineers now for Design related Issues- in depth


----------



## NasGil (Apr 6, 2011)

bluesmoon said:


> Hi fellow Structural Engineers
> I started to prepare my CPD for EA , but i am little confused about how to prepare ,
> is there is any template of format i have to follow? and if any one can provide my just with any CPD as reference
> 
> Thanks for all


you can use same Template as their website


----------



## chashmaan (Oct 18, 2016)

hello! can anyone here please help me with CDR samples for architectural engineer or structural engineer? I shall b gratefull if anyone can help me in this regard. i have done BSC architectural engineering and working as a structural design engineer.


----------



## chashmaan (Oct 18, 2016)

I am writing my cdr for structural engineer, want to know how much professional language is required in writing CDR


----------



## chashmaan (Oct 18, 2016)

just want to have a look on a sample CDR for the sake of understanding. if any one can please share your CDR with me


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

read msa booklet instructions multiple times. you will be able to make it


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bluesmoon said:


> Hi fellow Structural Engineers
> I started to prepare my CPD for EA , but i am little confused about how to prepare ,
> is there is any template of format i have to follow? and if any one can provide my just with any CPD as reference
> 
> Thanks for all


dont follow any prescribed format, write in your own words how you improved yourself professionally along with job/studies


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NasGil said:


> Noticed EA is asking Civil Engineers now for Design related Issues- in depth


strange, because by anzsco definition civil engineer is expected to have knowledge about construction

while structural engineer is supposed to know more about design aspects


----------



## chashmaan (Oct 18, 2016)

thanx VTHOMAS


----------



## leoleo_reis (May 1, 2016)

faroutsam said:


> Structural Engineer here! PM me your email address, i should be able to help you.


Hi faroutsam!
I am a portuguese Civil Engineer with a master in Structural Engineering, but I have no experience in this area. I finished the Master 1 year ago and I have been working on the systems consulting area, because in Portugal there is almost no job offers for civil engineers during these crisis times. I am trying to get a 189 on Structural Engineering, and decided I am writing the CDR by myself. If you have any tips, any knowledge you gained throughout the process, it would be very much appreciated!!

Many thanks


----------

